# NFPA 13 Occupancies Classification List, Got One???



## Insurance Engineer (Jan 8, 2010)

I am developing a list of occupancies based on NFPA 13 classifications for light, ordinary and extra hazard occupancies. Other then what is in the back of NFPA 13 do you have a list that you would like to share? if so post a link or pm me.

Thanks


----------



## Coug Dad (Jan 8, 2010)

Re: NFPA 13 Occupancies Classification List, Got One???

The military has a listing in Appendix B of UFC 3-600-01, but it is not much different than NFPA.

http://www.wbdg.org/ccb/DOD/UFC/ufc_3_600_01.pdf


----------



## Insurance Engineer (Jan 8, 2010)

Re: NFPA 13 Occupancies Classification List, Got One???

Coug Dad

Thanks good stuff!


----------



## cda (Jan 12, 2010)

Re: NFPA 13 Occupancies Classification List, Got One???

Like the pictures


----------

